# Plans to work for a Haunted Attraction this year... help!



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

For the last few years I have been volunteering at a local haunt. While it has been a fun experience, it is very low-budget and I don't feel that the other volunteers are as serious about scaring as I am... most of the other volunteers in the haunt are teenagers who just want to go out to the woods and smoke... 

So this year, I plan on applying for a job with a couple of haunted attractions.

If you have experience working for a haunt for pay, what kinds of things do I need to consider?
Will these places allow me to take time off if I can't make it a weekend? 
Any suggestions on what to look for (or avoid) when applying?

Do most bigger-scale haunts provide costumes/makeup? 
What is the pay like?

Thanks all!


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

i have been part of Scared By the Sound haunted house in NY for over 5 yrs now.... Pay is like nothing, verry min. Yea it is nice to get that one check at the end of the run, but it just helps to pay for xmas. They will have costumes and makeup if they are a big time haunt. Most haunts only run on friday sat, and sunday nights.... unless you do a 6 flags or something like that, and weekends will always be crazy. The haunt that I work at i actually met my wife and we got married in the grave yard of our haunt. (just a side note) but it is very demanding on your body and YOU WILL GO HOME TIRED!!! Also expect the worst weather that the area can offer you. In ny last year we had 70 night then we went to rain then to a blizzard that forced us to scare in the snow..... Our poor zombies in the grave yard crawling on the ground(sorry guys). Also even at a paid place you will still have people that are their just for the money, not for the haunt.... but on the other hand you will also have people their that are over the top die hard haunters, which can drive you crazy.......... 


Hope this helps...... let us know how it goes


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Stumbled on this 
http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums/forumdisplay.php?11-Actor-Haunted-Hangout


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

awesome!! Thanks!


----------

